# Saw this old sucker this morning



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

This buck is a 9 or 10 year old buck and has had one drop for the last few years... The old heart skipped a beat when he stepped out this morning.... Ill post some more pics of him later we are here at the ranch full time now and takes for ever to load a pic here....Brett :cheers:


----------



## TexBird (Oct 12, 2011)

Very nice. High fence I assume?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Heck of a buck Brett!! Did you have him on camera last year? Just curious how he fared with the little bit of rainfall y'all have had.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

TexBird said:


> Very nice. High fence I assume?


 *No we have 13 miles of low fence..... :cheers:*


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow!! Great buck!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

TexBird said:


> Very nice. High fence I assume?


Feel free to leave now, thanks!!

Nice deer.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

TexBird said:


> Very nice. High fence I assume?


:cop::headknock nice buck


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

What a stud!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice deer, sir!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

GPS coords please and leave a key and note under the rock beside the gate post!!!!! :biggrin:
Wow, very nice.


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice buck thanks for sharing. "And they walk among us"









TexBird said:


> Very nice. High fence I assume?


"


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

WOW! Does he have a name? If not let us come up with one. I know what I'd name him.


----------



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

Beautiful, not many deductions on his score!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

That is my dream buck right there. When/ if you ground check him, could you please PM me some more pics?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow with that post I thought you had seen me somewhere Ha. Nice animal..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Bucksnort said:


> WOW! Does he have a name? If not let us come up with one. I know what I'd name him.


No name... Just sent my dad to that stand to see him hope he does!!! I think he is going to flip Lol... He hasn't seen the deer yet....I'm hunting now but not seeing Any monsters yet this eve.... Let get him a name.......


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*I want one.*


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bucksnort said:


> WOW! Does he have a name? If not let us come up with one. I know what I'd name him.


How about "Center-Piece"?


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Let's name him "Roy's Buck", I'll come ground check him Sunday!!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Great Buck.


----------



## thcch3ch2oh (Oct 14, 2005)

Very cool, I really like all the real estate between the horns and the length of the brow tines aside from the other great attributes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Good deer Brett.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice hoss! There you go...name him Hoss!!


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice nice nice......awesome deer... I can go to bed with a smile now.... hahaha....


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

He takes up the whole road. How about, "Dozer", " Motorgrader", or "D6".
Nice buck.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I sent my dad to see the buck this evening and he was a no show... sad3sm Maybe he will come back in in the morning this sucker has never been a corn head and only seen on occasion .... I did end up seeing a few nice bucks this afternoon but no monsters..The last pic is of a nice 5 year old from the front pasture ...... Here is a little better pic of the buck from this morning.... Hope he sees him again in the morn Im sleeping in LOL...:cheers: Brett


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Awesome deer and photos, thanks for sharing!

What kind of camera and lens are you shooting?


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*"Good Buck", there!!*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Shaky said:


> Awesome deer and photos, thanks for sharing!
> 
> What kind of camera and lens are you shooting?


Capt AHAB took these pics shooting the Nikon D7000 and a f2.8 70-200mm Nikon lense.. we are still learning the new camera bodies, we were shooting a Canon before.. but I think we are liking the Nikons just fine! Ive explained coutnless times the camera settings but capt AHAB comes to camp helpless everyday throwing his hands in the air he asks for help so I delete 400 pics and yall get to see three!!! dont tell him the HUGE deer help the ones we post!!!
Get Tight on the Ranch Suckas~~~~

captshayne.com
full timing for ugly doe outfitters 
ps.. I realize its after midnight but he finally went to sleep and I had a lil free time.. to bad he left his computer on


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

That green grass looks good in the pic too....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> No name... Just sent my dad to that stand to see him hope he does!!! I think he is going to flip Lol... He hasn't seen the deer yet....I'm hunting now but not seeing Any monsters yet this eve.... Let get him a name.......


I think I would name him the *"Viagra Buck"* because I know what would happen if he walked out in front of me. And, if I shot him you would be taking me to the hospital because it would last longer than 4 hours.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Lmao @ Bucksnort!


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Incredible, what a hoss...

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

The only name for that buck is "Double D" or "DD"


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

The other bucks just call him SIR !!!


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice !!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the coments !!! My dad went back over there and no show again... This buck is not one to show himself everyday... Hope he keeps his head about him LOL.... We don't start until the 4th... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

wtc3 said:


> Heck of a buck Brett!! Did you have him on camera last year? Just curious how he fared with the little bit of rainfall y'all have had.


 This buck has been watched for several years... He was a 150 5 years ago and a 160 class deer the past 3 years with a small 3 " drop the last 3 seasons... This is his best year so far... I did see several other bucks the same day that did not do anything and many went down... As Encinal posted on here Be Careful this sason .. He hit the nail right on the head and that man knows his deer !!!! Long story short he fared well but most have not... Lots of 10s turned to 8s on our place... Good luck this season and go find ya a MUY GRANDE !!! :cheers:


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice deer Brett


----------

